# If not for you: Αφιέρωμα στον Bob Dylan



## azimuthios (Dec 12, 2016)

*If Not For You

Αφιέρωμα στον Bob Dylan*

Το Hellenic American College / Hellenic American University και το Ωδείο Φίλιππος Νάκας, παρουσιάζουν εκδήλωση αφιερωμένη στον Αμερικανό μουσικό θρύλο Bob Dylan, με αφορμή την πρόσφατη βράβευσή του με το Βραβείο Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας. Η 
εκδήλωση, μια βραδιά με μουσική και στίχους του Bob Dylan, θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 15 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 19:30 στο θέατρο της οδού Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι. 

Στην εκδήλωση συμμετέχουν καθηγητές και φοιτητές των προγραμμάτων Μουσικής (ΒΜ), Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας (BAELL) και Μετάφρασης (ΜΑΤ) του Hellenic American College και σπουδαστές του Ωδείου Φίλιππος Νάκας.

Στον Bob Dylan απονεμήθηκε στις 13 Οκτωβρίου 2016, το βραβείο Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας για “τη δημιουργία νέων μορφών ποιητικής έκφρασης μέσα στη μεγάλη παράδοση του αμερικανικού τραγουδιού”. Για πολλούς η ανακοίνωση της βράβευσης από την Σουηδική Ακαδημία αποτέλεσε ευχάριστη έκπληξη. Συνυφασμένος με τη δεκαετία του ’60 και συνυπάρχοντας με τους μεγάλους ποιητές και συγγραφείς της γενιάς των Μπητ, Ginsberg και Kerouac μεταξύ άλλων, ο Bob Dylan έγραφε για τα κοινωνικά προβλήματα και την κοινωνική αναταραχή και τα τραγούδια του αποτέλεσαν σύμβολο μιας γενιάς που προσπαθούσε να κάνει τον κόσμο να αλλάξει. Η βράβευσή του με το Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας έρχεται ως επιβεβαίωση της επίδρασής του στα γράμματα και τη μουσική.

Στο μουσικό πρόγραμμα της βραδιάς, επιλεγμένα τραγούδια του Bob Dylan θα ερμηνεύσουν οι φοιτητές του HAEC: Steven Aderinto, Ειρήνη Κοτούλα, Peggy Ohilebo, Σταυρούλα Πλοκαμάκη και Στέβη Σεμιτέκολου και οι σπουδαστές του Ωδείου Φίλιππος 
Νάκας: Ανδρέας Καμπύλης, Νίκος Μαυρίδης, Ελένη Μονιώδη και Αλεξάνδρα Σπυροπούλου. Μαζί τους οι μουσικοί: Ανδρέας Καμπύλης (φυσαρμόνικα, κιθάρα), Μιχάλης Παναγιώτης Κουκουτάς (κιθάρα), Κώστας Δουφέκας (μπάσο) και Γιώργος Σπηλιόπουλος (ντραμς) από την τάξη Τάκη Μπαρμπέρη του Ωδείου Φίλιππου Νάκα.

Στα μουσικά μέρη θα παρεμβάλλονται αναγνώσεις των στίχων του Bob Dylan σε νέες μεταφράσεις από τις φοιτήτριες του HAEC Ελένη Ρίζου και Ειρήνη Κοτούλα και τον καθηγητή Βασίλη Μανουσάκη. Το σχέδιο του Bob Dylan φιλοτέχνησε η φοιτήτρια του 
προγράμματος Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας, Ελευθερία Ανδρουλάκη.

Για την επιρροή του Bob Dylan στη λογοτεχνία και την μουσική θα μιλήσουν οι: Βασίλης Μανουσάκης και Κώστας Θωμαΐδης. 
Στην εκδήλωση συμμετέχει ο συγγραφέας-μεταφραστής Γιώργος-Ίκαρος Μπαμπασάκης, ο οποίος θα μιλήσει για «το φαινόμενο Bob Dylan» με αφορμή το ομώνυμο βιβλίο του που μόλις κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΟ.

*Εκδήλωση Πέμπτη 15 Δεκεμβρίου 2016, 19:30*

Διεύθυνση Θεάτρου, Μασσαλίας 22, Κολωνάκι

Είσοδος ελεύθερη


----------

